# Tab-style Flats On The Sps - Updated With Video



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting my Proper Poacher from Marcus Sr. alot lately. The main reason is that I'm really, really accurate with it. I can't think of any particular reason why this one would shoot any better than any other so I thought maybe it was the tabs or the way the tubes are attached.
I decided to give this attachment method a try on my SPS because it's very versatile and I like messing around. I used my favorite flats, TBG tapered 1" to 3/4".









Man, does it shoot great! Nothing will replace looped tubes but this is one more fun variation of the SPS.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool Buddy! Flatband


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice man !!! gotta get me a sps ....


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I wanna hear about your conclusions.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep us updated. Now i'm curious.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Trying to upload a video, YouTube is being stupid.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Great vid and great shooting as usual MJ


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like an easy mod to try. Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, MJ. I note in the video that when you shoot, the free end of the band is up off the fork tip. That is, you do NOT stretch the band over the free end. Does it make any difference which way you do it?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good shooting, MJ. I note in the video that when you shoot, the free end of the band is up off the fork tip. That is, you do NOT stretch the band over the free end. Does it make any difference which way you do it?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Hadn't really thought about it. Since the bands are folded there's kind of an "inside "and "outside " to it so I shoot it the same way every time.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tex flats on my home made DK, oh yah!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Freak'in awesome! Thanks M_J! I'm going back out to shoot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Freak'in awesome! Thanks M_J! I'm going back out to shoot!


Shoots great, doesn't it


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! I love my DK with tubes but this is the first time l have used flats on it. I am thrilled. I am thinking of fall hunting with flats tied on and tubes for back ups!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

107s, tab-style today (broke the TBGs, unknown number of shots).
I love the feel, performance and longevity of 107s but they usually beat the crap out of my hands when tied OTT (because I tie them too short







). This attachment solves that, no handslap. Diggin' it!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Just set up my SPS using this method with 1" TBG and love it!....really enjoy shooting it and prob my favorite shooter at the mo....thanks MJ


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool!
Whenever I use flats on the SPS I tie them this way. Glad it's working for you!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just shows to go ya' Every time you think you have seen it all? Someone shows you something new.
Good On Ya' Bro!


----------

